# Bone Cancer



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

A short time ago, I posted a thread asking how to care for a senior with bad hips. Well, this week, I found out it wasn't his hips that were going bad, but most likely bone cancer.

He had been limping, then I got a 7-day supply of rimadyl to see if that helped, as admittedly we had played chase the ball very hard one night. I almost cancelled my vet appointment when on day 6 he was limping again. So, I kept my appointment.

The vet didn't feel anything "loose" on the leg as he manipulated to see if there was a tear of some sort. So I asked for an xray to see what was up with the hips.

Well, his bad hip really hadn't changed in the few years since xrayed last. But the density between the two back legs was apparent. I stopped there, with a diagnosis of a high probablility of bone cancer. 

As hard as it is, I've opted to not pursue aggressive solutions as I'm not sure what time would be bought with a debt I can't pay. A dog from a shelter; Dusty is now age 11 and has filled my life fully for six years. 

We'll (He and I) just work together to keep him comfortable and work through our goodbyes in the time we have left. Right now, we're listening to his soundtrack - Shrek. Songs like: "I wanna stay home", "I'm a believer", "Best years of our lives", "I'm on my way" and his motivational theme song when he was competing in obedience with his ILP number against all the dogs with pedigrees-- "All Star". (He howeled at me when the song came on  ) 

To imagine that I took a 5-year old throw away dog and together we earned a CDX, I never much appreciated what an accomplishment that is. But now I realize "We done good!"

Thanks for letting me vent. Now, my question is...what things should I expect to occur as this progresses? How will I know when it has reached his lungs?

I know I'll know when I'll know when to take him to the bridge, but need to understand how to help him on the journey.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

So sorry about the diagnosis. I'm glad he has you in his life! Zeus who passed away in Jan. loved the movie Shrek. His favorite was Donkey! He would lay at the bottom of the bed and watch the whole movie. You made me have some good memories.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, I am so sorry. What a journey you two have had so far... and what a wonderful life you have provided your dear friend. Bless you for taking a "throw away" and making him a star.... the title is fantastic, wondrous, but the love and friendship and family you've formed is what is everlasting and truly awe inspiring. Hugs and prayers to you both. I'm sure others will have great insight into making the most of this part of his life.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for you and sweet Dusty. He is surely a remarkable boy to earn his CDX!

I haven't experienced this but have lost some beloved goldens and it is heartbreaking but know they are there waiting for me.

Others here have experienced this I am sure and can give you some suggestions and support. My prayers are with Dusty.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you both...


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Hugs to you and Dusty; you both have accomplished amazing things. Hopefully your vet can provide you with some answers to your questions. All I can say is I'm sorry and hope you get more time than you imagine to treasure such a special dog.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is a website that might help you. It has alot of information on caring with a dog with cancer. http://landofpuregold.com/home.html

I am so sorry that you got a diagnosis of the most hated word in the world. You have some great and lovely memories so just share the time you have left with all of those and lots of hugs and kisses. Spoil him rotten and let him tell you what he can and cant do. He will. Hugs to you and him!!!! I pray that you still have lots of time left to make lots more memories to have furever.


----------



## SylviaB (Jul 5, 2008)

So sorry your golden has cancer. We lost one of our goldens a little over a year ago to bone cancer in his back leg. When they took an xray the bone looked like rusted, brittle tin....very porous. The vet did full x-rays and although it didn't show up in his lungs, he said considering how bad his leg was, it most likely was there....just not enough to show yet. It was only a week before we put him to sleep that he coughed and hacked up a little spot of blood. When they gave him the shot and he passed away, blood poured out of his mouth......I guess his lungs were full of cancer. And you're right, you'll definitely know when it's time cause your dog will let you know.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry to read your sad news - just to say you are both in my thoughts and prayers. When the time to let your boy go, you will know in your heart


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. It is always too soon.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear the news on dusty. my thoughts and prayers will be with you during this hard journey. 

Debbie & mason


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sorry that you have this heartbreaking new, what wonderful things you and Dusty have accomplished in your lives, treasure the remaining time you have with him. Thinking of you both.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm really sorry ... we lost our English Springer Spaniel to bone cancer. I wasn't at home because I was finishing up my last year of college, so I don't know the full details of how it progresses, but I think it progressed really quickly with him.

It sounds like a similar situation, he was limping and the vet thought it was his hips ... but it turned out to be bone cancer. You probably should ask about Rimadyl because he was on it for a little while to control the pain but they had to be very careful because I think it can cause liver damage (I think they were monitoring it but I'm not sure). Eventually the vet decided that he shouldn't be on the rimadyl for any longer because the medication was hurting him too. 

I'm very sorry and cherish all the time with Dusty that you have.


----------



## Katvondee (Jul 31, 2011)

*How can I say goodbye*

Hello all
My darling Molly was diagnosed with bone cancer 4 weeks ago. She went lame in her front leg but still managed to get about and we was doing everything to starve off this cancer. Yesterday morning see was ok but by the afternoon she seemed off balance. She is still eating great and going out to the toilet ok with a little support, we called the emergency vet who said Molly still had life in her and gave her some injections and suggested we use a sling to support Molly. She does have lung mets so we know our time is precious with her but her eyes are telling me not to give up just yet. 
I dont know what to do for the best.
Appreciate any advise
Many thanks
Kat


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so sorry for Molly's diagnosis. I have not had to tend a dog with cancer, so do not have any advice for you other than to cherish the time you have left. Treat her to all her favorite things and make memories. 

My boy's end came very quickly and he could not swallow, so I wasn't able to treat him to his favorite snacks. We just shared the time side by side while I talked to him and memorized everything about him.

You might want to start a new Thread of your own, as this one is very old, from 2008. Some may only read the initial post and then reply, without getting to your question.

Again, I am so sorry for Molly's diagnosis.


----------

